# Pee pads



## Milliejane (Jan 8, 2019)

I am using pee pads as my hedgehogs bedding but she keeps trying to hide underneath it. How do I stop her from doing this?
Millie xx


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You can't really stop it, they like burrowing its natural, you could use loose bedding and leave the pee pads at the bottom, or add a large tray for burrowing around in.


----------



## akitka (Aug 10, 2018)

I had this problem at first and was taping them down around the edges so he couldn’t burrow under them. I gradually started using less tape as he lost interest. Now I’ve stopped using the tape altogether and he doesn’t do it anymore - so you could try that!


----------

